# Fitting finder to screen size



## ckeating08 (May 1, 2008)

This is probably something simple, but it is driving me insane. Somehow my finder is too big for my monitor. I don't have any idea how it happened. I am relatively new to mac, so bare with me. I have tried everything to fix this. I went to system preferences, then to display and the only thing that I see there is resolution and color controls. I have looked on other forums and then mentioned that there should be a geometry control under display, but I do not have one. All that I need to do is adjust the height and width of my finder. But have not been able to figure out how to adjust it. Please help


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess I'm not sure by what you mean on fitting the Finder. If the Finder was too big, then so would be all the programs on the computer. The size of the Finder is just the screen resolution. If you could describe in more detail why the Finder is too big. Also tell us what Mac and monitor you have.


----------

